# Is the end of the spring on a Glock 17 supposed to protrude like this?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Glock 17 Gen 4. Is this normal? When the slide is off the return spring is seated flush in the end of the slide, when putting it back together I noticed it's sticking out a bit. I took it apart and made sure the disc at the other end of the spring is up against the stop and solidly seated in the groove for it, as far as I can tell everything is where it's supposed to be.

Is something not right or did I just never notice this before?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Glock17 said:


> Glock 17 Gen 4. Is this normal? When the slide is off the return spring is seated flush in the end of the slide, when putting it back together I noticed it's sticking out a bit. I took it apart and made sure the disc at the other end of the spring is up against the stop and solidly seated in the groove for it, as far as I can tell everything is where it's supposed to be.
> 
> Is something not right or did I just never notice this before?
> 
> View attachment 21131


That's perfectly normal.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks normal.
Not sure what I was expecting to see, but that isn't i. LOL


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In what you describe above with the slide being off the frame, it sounds like you didn't have the recoil assembly seated properly on the barrel lug. This would apply regardless if the slide was on or off the frame.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

denner said:


> In what you describe above with the slide being off the frame, it sounds like you didn't have the recoil assembly seated properly on the barrel lug. This would apply regardless if the slide was on or off the frame.


I promise, when the slide is off that spring end is flush against the slide with everything seated the same way as it is in the photo I posted. When on the receiver it protrudes.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting, just checked my Gen 3 G22 and it's flush off the frame as well and protrudes a tad when on the frame. My G20 Gen 3 protrudes whether on or off the frame. Must be perfectly normal because the G22 runs like Glockwork. You are very perceptive. Should have checked ked my G22 first before commenting 🙄 Evidently it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine stick out a bit...they run just fine.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Some metal guns the guide rods are flush, but most polymers with 4.5" or shorter barrels protrude slightly.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*You worry too much....*


----------

